# Sounds of the 80s



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

Somebody had to do it. 

From the first and best album by REM. Check out how young Letterman looks! It's 1983.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA57Pafq_NU&feature=related[/ame]





PS-On some of these vids you have to click on the word "youtube" if you want to watch them. Some you don't. Weird.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Pixes first t.v. appearance:  







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEPi5EQjEpw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

*XTC*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfRQGZUKS2Y[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 25, 2009)

I like REM ... well did.


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kiss A$S Replacements:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtCTQRGXJps&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Meat Puppets 1985~

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEwpTjcpjtw[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

1989-Indigo Girls 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY1Bl4nfpdA[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sonic Youth 1983



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4uL9fAeoXc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

Black Flag 1986

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK9h8lKBsAE&feature=PlayList&p=F424F34DA54FDDBC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

And who could forget "Live Aid" 1985?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZT8ZZSRdmzQ[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImrtZRrS70w[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

1983-The Best U2 Song Ever:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdceKu89SxY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3O2JGB0xXs[/ame]

this gal puts Chrissy hyde to shame.....and she aint in the R&RHofF.....AND hYDE IS.....


----------



## random3434 (Apr 25, 2009)

This will wake you up! *1989*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvF5yzRsUgw&feature=PlayList&p=7A11920812103177&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

another great female shouter.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG9OV1efasQ[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoTz3WgZm4c[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFKJeZjjUJw[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

one of the great Heavy Metal/Hard Rock,Dual Lead Guitar Bands EVER....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgqxQmAbTBc[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2009)

nary a one...i even like tom petty....never heard one of these that i know of


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

Another one of the great Hard Rock/Metal,Dual Lead Guitar Bands Ever.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=380C_nVJotY[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 25, 2009)

this song was played often in a tv show i used to follow,The Highlander....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db65ZsVsLWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLi8uHlYys[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Fb8XbpWMM[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkrE2cjmqD4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygiTv7tEYm0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJLk8VjnZBg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 25, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07evJobAelE[/ame]


----------



## driveby (Apr 25, 2009)

here's an obscure one ....


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp4klTB5LmA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp4klTB5LmA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

I will be around later to add about 50 songs here.


----------



## jillian (Apr 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I will be around later to add about 50 songs here.


----------



## editec (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm still enormously fond of this particular tune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmnVNxEmBn4[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

great song....and they do it well live...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhvbSs_mPr0[/ame]

and they do this ole BTO tune really well also

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-x0ogz32e8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeighGFZT0[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

The 80s is most defined in my mind by new wave techo pop.

NOBODY was better then the Eurythmics at this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQHrspjw4aA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

And of course the great one hit wonder Thomas Dolby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IlHgbOWj4o[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Is ANY band more 80s then Flock of Seagulls?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Crash and whip...DEVO!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

And of course Blondie with their very strange 'Rapture'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHPikUPlRD8[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Cydni Lauper hit it big with her gal anthem, Girls just want to have fun

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVwFeQpy_Us[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Before he went batshit Crazy, Micheal Jackson ruled the pop charts, this is one of his best, 'Billie Jean'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Even rodney Dangerfield had a huge hit!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jwOgOx13zk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing screams 80s like Duran Duran!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQnqNLeiWKw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

The ultimate hair band, Van Halen, might as well jump!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8LdRJqjjRM[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Get your lip workin, with Billy Idol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c[/ame]


----------



## editec (Apr 26, 2009)

Upon reflection, with the help of some of your trips down musical  memory lane, it occurs to me that some damned fine music came out of that decade.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

One of the odder bands, Thompson Twins

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW0YLWWf2b8[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Time to go transgender with Boy George and Culture club. This is actually my fav from them.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyUZEVWuQtc[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

You were major cool if you listened to Hall & Oates.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vouDK-LELEU[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Billy Joel scored with a 50s type rock-a-billy tune, 'uptown girl'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F-nt7aC_JQ[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Who didn't walk like an egyptian with the bangles?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 26, 2009)

this was the coolest hairdo ever  







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk[/ame]


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 26, 2009)

How did I head-bang my way through the 80s and not know Rob Halford was gay?


----------



## Dis (Apr 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> great song....and they do it well live...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhvbSs_mPr0
> 
> ...



There's one I still have on vinyl...


----------



## Red Dawn (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 26, 2009)

1982


great song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C-xazgqpPc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Who didn't walk like an egyptian with the bangles?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWP-AsG5DRk



Xen....i take it your an 80's kid....


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> this was the coolest hairdo ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already posted this song.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMD7Ezp3gWc


That is a 1978 song, from the Ramones 'road to ruin' LP.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Who didn't walk like an egyptian with the bangles?
> ...


Didn't you notice all the songs I posted from the 70s?

60s through 80s is my favorite era of music.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

One hit wonder time, and one of the best, Big Country.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkr_2G3Jlko[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Another OHW, Men without hats:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Missing persons was yet another techo-new wave band.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR3dgARIr6E[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

The cool sax sound of Men at Work..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swQi4CAzmrA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Even though I find her incredibly annoying, Madonna had a huge hit with this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6_yqWqjh24[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Great dance song, Micheal Sembello's 'Maniac'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x1K5UH2nek[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 26, 2009)

heres one from one of the better hard rock groups around......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_If_4UwgepQ[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Another great 'protest' song, Twisted Sister's we're not going to take it

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-jsgousZcA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Another great angst song, Shout by tears for fears.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtmERilBjt0[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

The Fixx was one of the better new wave bands.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzymBKGV8rw[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a great dance song, Peter Gabriel's Shock the monkey

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oaSZxd9jOY[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 26, 2009)

Bowie always claimed he hated this song and album, but it was some of his best work, and another great dance song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF3SBrLrgmE[/ame]


----------



## driveby (Apr 26, 2009)

Video is from Jackass, song came out in '87....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKZj47xbMbg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKZj47xbMbg[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 26, 2009)

Camper Van Beethoven covered "Matchstick Men" in 1989 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9UbUhnKjc8[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Apr 26, 2009)

The Great Husker Du:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHCS3Zowkws&feature=PlayList&p=BC863FB50988F00D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=33[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwarCieO1dc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2009)

Can't be the 80s without Bon Jovi

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuibLq25qU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 26, 2009)

Or Boston ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqBD_rmIU4A[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCGn_bU_kI&feature=PlayList&p=30D91C4F4CE0C088&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Apr 26, 2009)

When she was 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1Jey4clk[/ame]


----------



## k2skier (Apr 27, 2009)

How do you  post the widow? All I've been able to do is post a link??????


Scritti Politti
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FigutC1HClM[/ame]

Depeche Mode
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBrNhigImoQ[/ame]

??? I post the link, and whamo there it is....


----------



## k2skier (Apr 27, 2009)

Classic Pumpkins-Gish

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTrIrqoZu-A[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 27, 2009)

With sweet 80's action movie goodness!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lf1VKu1OteE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lf1VKu1OteE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FOA4ixV-3jU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FOA4ixV-3jU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-I-qJ9IsGpM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-I-qJ9IsGpM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dis (Apr 27, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-I-qJ9IsGpM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-I-qJ9IsGpM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Why does Oates look like he wants to eat the man next to him?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-4lSWom9bY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-4lSWom9bY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 27, 2009)

When I was a kid I thought they were saying "Milk is silly"

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uH-UqB7uYiE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uH-UqB7uYiE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 27, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GluCM_ggMvw[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 28, 2009)

these guys are pretty good...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hERot7SrVYo[/ame]


----------



## Meister (Apr 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKDYyFf1s0I[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 29, 2009)

get the blood going.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY-Oy0WF2fY[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P6I4pT_tVA[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P6I4pT_tVA"][/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 30, 2009)

Diuretic is the one driving the orange van...I'm sure of it!

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT7uZf7lew&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DNT7uZf7lew&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 30, 2009)

One more from the land where the toilet water spins in the wrong direction...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/swQi4CAzmrA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 30, 2009)

I know that I must do what's right
As sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the Serengeti

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPT_3PEjnsE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPT_3PEjnsE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Angel Heart (Apr 30, 2009)

[youtube]ZAlvxeCL7_E[/youtube]​
Figured I'd put up one you most likely never of heard...

Here's one from the late 80's you most likely missed...

[youtube]mVzPvDZITAk[/youtube]​
Forever a Duranie


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

from 89.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIzAxFHIMu0[/ame]


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QI_lQjf1eo[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

this is not for the kitties,may look cute.....but has some foul language.....1980

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4NKYn4A3mg[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> One more from the land where the toilet water spins in the wrong direction...


Already posted by me dude.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Adam Ant hit with this semi historical song

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_152hzt9Clc[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Huge one hit wonder from human league

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arUqoKjU3D4[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Another huge hit for Annie Lennox, "Would I lie to you"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pqoGXuNuu8[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Journey had a number of hits in the decade

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te1CVVlaJzA[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

The hit movie 'back to the future' was permeated with songs from Huey lewis & the News

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOu8x1gqW3c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 30, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> The hit movie 'back to the future' was permeated with songs from Huey lewis & the News



Huey was the man.  Another good choice, Xenophon.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

cant forget this one ....1980...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL4od3xzthM[/ame]


----------



## Angel Heart (Apr 30, 2009)

[youtube]tjYuHy-BJPA​[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

When I hear Roick & Roll Highschool I think of PJ Soles.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Hip Hop started to hit big in the late 80s, Biz Marky was a one hit wonder with this, 'you got what I need'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc7UOUU4wo0[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 30, 2009)

Spike Lee's 'Do the right thing' brought large exposure to black power rappers 'public enemy' and their top song 'fight the power'

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

The so called BIG HAIR BANDS arrive.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1-j9hEPenM[/ame]


----------



## Burp (Apr 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ygvg3E54mg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 30, 2009)

one of the 1st MTV videos....81...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E82ozXyNjk[/ame]


----------



## jillian (May 2, 2009)

lest we forget the mall girl... 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wi7ZReTMLTw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wi7ZReTMLTw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 2, 2009)

1981....excellent performance here....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3O2JGB0xXs[/ame]

and from 82......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4EZyPIsSY&feature=PlayList&p=CD632D79440E09E6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26[/ame]


----------



## Article 15 (May 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uYIUhi-Ybi4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uYIUhi-Ybi4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 4, 2009)

from 83....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAl1nrRqSVg[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 5, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t0affoV5rI[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 12, 2009)

1986......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YEzC0J76as&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2009)

WHAM!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hksil-KkebQ]YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBbMXYDsXw]YouTube - Footloose - Original Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 9, 2009)

then there is this....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW95ZJAkia0&feature=related]YouTube - Urban Struggle -- The Vandals[/ame]

to this....same song just a little bit different lyrics.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2lSzErT7s0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon (Jun 15, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> from 83....
> 
> YouTube - Tell Me What You Want--Zebra


Zebra was a NY club band, I can remmeber going to see them in venues that held less then 100 people!


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 15, 2009)

end of the innocence song - Google Videos


----------



## Coyote (Jun 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz-qeJOo7cs&feature=related]YouTube - Peter Gabriel - Games Without Frontiers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GR09YjoC7c]YouTube - Everybody Wants Some/Dave's Tale Largo 1982[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvNOZegkVXo]YouTube - Def Leppard - Rock Of Ages (1983)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jun 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rGFfO5fUvE]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 21, 2009)

While Morrissey is still a complete a-hole, this is a great song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U5HpeA_WSo]YouTube - The Smiths "How Soon Is Now? (1985)"[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYRC4H64EFk]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle (1987)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB8HudfbaTE]YouTube - Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane[/ame]


----------



## Dis (Jun 21, 2009)

Valerie said:


> YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run



I outta neg you for that. He's *horrible*.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP0APvTSMMw]YouTube - Billy Joel We Didn't Start The Fire[/ame]

We Didn't Start the Fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - has a breakdown of all the things referenced in the song.  Interesting.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d9thIPddFw]YouTube - John Parr St Elmo's Fire (Man In Motion) - Orginal Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoOXWn-EJo]YouTube - Loverboy - Turn Me Loose video[/ame]

Loverboy--Turn Me Loose


----------



## Valerie (Jun 23, 2009)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run
> ...





    It's "oughta", remember?  As in ought to.  

Not that you should, but......just sayin'.    I like Bruce.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 23, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apnzhrj1PR0&feature=PlayList&p=AF16FBD5F0196D96&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8[/ame]


----------



## Toro (Jun 23, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Running Free

[youtube]FLahR7IgcI4[/youtube]


----------



## Toro (Jun 23, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> How did I head-bang my way through the 80s and not know Rob Halford was gay?



Good Lord, me too.

He's still awesome though!  Saw them in concert last summer.  Played some great old tunes.

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls

[youtube]RPT88R0mjwU[/youtube]

I was at the front of the crowd for the filming of this video.  See if you can see me!  

[youtube]LoE6JVRPcTM[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 24, 2009)

Then there's always my favorite song from my favorite album of the 80's:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adtE2H7sXJM]YouTube - Queensryche - Breaking The Silence[/ame]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 24, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Then there's always my favorite song from my favorite album of the 80's:
> 
> YouTube - Queensryche - Breaking The Silence




Shit, meant to say second favorite song from my favorite album of the 80's. THIS one is first:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpBY9Odeiu8]YouTube - Queensryche - Eyes Of A Stranger[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Jun 24, 2009)

Somone may already have this one

Dailymotion - Bananarama - Venus - a Music video


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFObRusJt24]YouTube - so alive love and rockets[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUA0ai0XxRU]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone): Stereo Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoibfSWyNMc]YouTube - Warrant - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEuWEvH5GI]YouTube - Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zvDmLnBgTs]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpJy46o_7b0]YouTube - Martika - Toy Soldiers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zBjYIyz-0]YouTube - Real Life - Send Me An Angel (1983)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkXCSjrzViY]YouTube - Wall of Voodoo - MEXICAN RADIO (Live TUBE) - Stan Ridgway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBc168KPwlg]YouTube - Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues: Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMylfkSDKV0]YouTube - Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jul 6, 2009)

[youtube]P9mwELXPGbA​[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Jul 6, 2009)

Dis said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run
> ...



no...you just don't like him. he's far from terrible.


----------



## elvis (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a winning situation for Val.  Even if Dis neg-reps her, Jillian will pos-rep her.


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfqcnvlWKoQ]YouTube - Rick Springfield - Love Somebody 1984 hard to hold[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwrYMWoqg5w]YouTube - T'Pau - Heart And Soul (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTHa8m1EFo]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Higher Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgot how funny some of the clothes and hair were back then ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMqjGywYOI8]YouTube - POISON - Nothin' but a good time[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 17, 2009)

jillian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Anyone that calls himself "The Boss" I reject automatically.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akIY0aKYknY]YouTube - RATT - Body Talk [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGHRkChs-Co]YouTube - Lita Ford - Kiss Me Deadly [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2009)

HUGGY said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...







> In the late 1960s, Springsteen performed briefly in a power trio known as Earth, playing in clubs in New Jersey. Springsteen acquired the nickname "The Boss" during this period as when he played club gigs with a band he took on the task of collecting the band's nightly pay and distributing it amongst his bandmates.[9] *Springsteen, however, has never liked this nickname, due to his dislike of bosses.*[10]
> Bruce Springsteen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Just sayin'


----------



## hjmick (Jul 17, 2009)

From 1982:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Valerie (Original Version, HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyTCkV06xQ]YouTube - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close My Eyes Forever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4rPIjWqMRc]YouTube - Hit Me With Your Best Shot (live) by Pat Benatar[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzfp2hlXxDM]YouTube - Tell It To My Heart Taylor Dayne Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToeY7MkCm0c]YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jul 24, 2009)

"Best" of the '80s is kind of an oxymoron.

Great '70s bands found ways to suck (see:Heart and ELO).

For greatness in mediocrity, Def Leppard skated by.

Hey....At least they weren't Winger or Dokken!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVxiHC9AJQw&feature=PlayList&p=BF066443554FF76E&index=0[/ame]

My apologies to all three Franks....The competition really is this thin.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> "Best" of the '80s is kind of an oxymoron.
> 
> Great '70s bands found ways to suck (see:Heart and ELO).
> 
> ...





Fortunately, this thread is merely "sounds of the 80s", as opposed to "best of the 80s".  


To be honest though, I like 80s music.  But then again I like music from the 50s, 60s, 70s, 90s and 2000+ as well.  I don't analyze it either - it just moves me for whatever reason or it doesn't.  Simple as that.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2009)

Dude said:


> "Best" of the '80s is kind of an oxymoron.
> 
> Great '70s bands found ways to suck (see:Heart and ELO).
> 
> ...







> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dude again.


  Bummer ... Dude.  No Leppard reps for you right now.


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2009)

Chameleons UK - Second Skin....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldLk0rQORHY]YouTube - Chameleons UK - Second Skin[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2009)

Clan of Xymox - Imagination

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQvBJVEvdnc]YouTube - Clan of Xymox - Imagination[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Jul 29, 2009)

The Cure - In Between Days

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_14RBLa5DUw]The Cure - In Between Days[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jul 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0&feature=PlayList&p=181DC53C36F135DD&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivFYVAntpw0]YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR_kSx1I3zM]YouTube - Sawyer Brown - Shakin'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2009)

Coolest song, back in the day ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu9xx5Ri278]YouTube - Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger (Official video clip)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5r1ub00btE]YouTube - Joe Jackson - Sunday Papers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz4vLXWwIOU]YouTube - Willie Nelson with Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmK3zloXfs0]YouTube - Heart - Who Will You Run To[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXgQtL3aEmQ]YouTube - Graceland-Paul Simon Concert in Zimbabwe[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafqYNCzq5U&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Simon: Diamonds on the soles of her shoes /zimbabwe[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GykbnvufIZE&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Simon - The boy in the bubble[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Aug 15, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW0YLWWf2b8]YouTube - Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 15, 2009)

Valerie said:


> YouTube - Graceland-Paul Simon Concert in Zimbabwe
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqrKejQTynk&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Simon: Call me Al, concert zimbabwe / South Africa[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4cuEAU9mXM]YouTube - Don Henley-The End of The Innocence[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXQDWuitMZc]YouTube - 38 Special - Caught Up In You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLEuWEvH5GI]YouTube - Corey Hart - Sunglasses At Night[/ame]


----------



## Fatality (Aug 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4-nhkqpf8s]YouTube - Robert Plant - Burning Down One Side[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e98UOB0etdo]YouTube - Survivor: I Can't Hold Back[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 21, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMiKGeQ66oM]YouTube - Air Supply - Lost In Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 23, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYetyTHVFMg]YouTube - Richard Marx - Endless Summer Nights (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 24, 2009)

Journey ~After The Fall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htxf3GOK4AA]YouTube - Journey - After The Fall[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoP9AsrRF_Y]YouTube - The J Geils Band - Piss on the Wall[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwI8AEjmgjM]YouTube - Donny Osmond - Sacred Emotion (HQ available)[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXs0r47STuY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x9rtEHtubI]YouTube - George Michael - I Want Your Sex[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSvHpvHFXU0]YouTube - George Michael - Faith[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10BbpGKLXqk]YouTube - Midnight Oil - Beds are Burning[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 29, 2009)

[youtube]QUSDS9pkA2Y[/youtube]


[youtube]XNKbHJ3PTu4[/youtube]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes!

1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWvzZCZF1gw]YouTube - Yes "Owner Of A Lonely Heart"[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 29, 2009)

[youtube]gJ-bhM-xuec[/youtube]


----------



## namvet (Aug 29, 2009)

[youtube]rkwYhp-1LKk[/youtube]


----------



## The T (Sep 2, 2009)

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XwfXVUL7mg"]HAD A DREAM[/ame]*


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7jG8EWr63k]YouTube - Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPDh0F67YsA]YouTube - Devil Inside - INXS (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVAHi8CwqkQ]YouTube - Straight Up - Paula Abdul[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA5MtAmT24g]YouTube - Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Sep 10, 2009)

Eve said:


> YouTube - Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy ORIGINAL



good group

from the movie tin men

[youtube]xrOek4z32Vg[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxlAK8oKgdE]YouTube - Boy Meets Girl - Waiting For A Star To Fall (HQ available)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZvl2aqIyNg]YouTube - Rock Me Tonite - Billy Squier (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQXECBdPgEA]YouTube - Olivia Newton John - Physical[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBdf3OEZQrY]YouTube - John Schneider - I'm Gonna Leave You Tomorrow[/ame]


----------



## The T (Sep 12, 2009)

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IlHgbOWj4o"]THOMAS DOLBY[/ame]*


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkXCSjrzViY]YouTube - Wall of Voodoo - MEXICAN RADIO (Live TUBE) - Stan Ridgway[/ame]


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 12, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stf3gM-84OI]YouTube - The Breaks[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Sep 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1hlcZ_PDc0]YouTube - David Lee Roth - Just Like Paradise[/ame]


----------



## dink (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone remember a song by Ram Herrera "It's What I Didn't Do"? I heard it on the radio today and I can't find it.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDDaWu-nFYg]YouTube - Wham! - Careless Whisper[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMCO7Ro4tRI]YouTube - Wham - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3354flS1KJs]YouTube - Last Christmas - Wham! (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCI_XDQWb0]YouTube - Soft Cell - Tainted Love: Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Oct 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0wnRo6TTEU]YouTube - Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6nKP10j4s]YouTube - The Church - Under The Milky Way (Audio only)[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 17, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGZuij9G8PA]YouTube - Echo & The Bunnymen - Lips Like Sugar[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 17, 2009)

dink said:


> Does anyone remember a song by Ram Herrera "It's What I Didn't Do"? I heard it on the radio today and I can't find it.



Ramiro "Ram" Herrera on IMEEM


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 18, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4yIxIhO23c]YouTube - Huey Lewis And The News - If This Is It (2006 Digital...[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoQ1AADvr4A]YouTube - ï¼­ï¼¤ï¼ Stuck With You[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Oct 19, 2009)

I love this song, tear ----

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpZ9gEKBoYI]YouTube - THOMPSON TWINS - "Hold Me Now" (Extended Version)[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Oct 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ_k_VG6Syc]YouTube - The Tubes - She's A Beauty[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2T7wKdQsTo]YouTube - Jessie's Girl-Rick Springfield[/ame]


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo]YouTube - George Harrison-Got my mind set on you[/ame]


----------



## Si modo (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSaAXDBvfho]YouTube - Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar On Me: US Version[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCqsG1t7RoU]YouTube - Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over[/ame]


----------



## froggy (Nov 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atiyl3ECACk]YouTube - Roxette - Dangerous[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Nov 18, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfSu_TGqn3g"]Charlie Sexton - Beat So Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House (Nov 18, 2009)

Another one from Charlie...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRjbm31Hx38"]Charlie Sexton - Impressed[/ame]


----------

